# Mi radio no sintoniza



## rafajbl (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola tengo una base de ipod con radio (JBL300) pero la radio ha dejado de funcionar,no sintoniza ninguna emisora ni fm ni am,solo cuando hago masa tocando el puerto de conexion del ipod la radio sintoniza,he comprobado la antena (un cable) y esta bien,a simple vista no hay nigun componente suleto o dañado,alguien me puede ayudar .
Muchas gracias 
Rafa


----------



## lsedr (Jun 9, 2011)

rafajbl dijo:


> Hola tengo una base de ipod con radio (JBL300) pero la radio ha dejado de funcionar,no sintoniza ninguna emisora ni fm ni am,solo cuando hago masa tocando el puerto de conexion del ipod la radio sintoniza,he comprobado la antena (un cable) y esta bien,a simple vista no hay nigun componente suleto o dañado,alguien me puede ayudar .
> Muchas gracias
> Rafa




Cual es el modelo del equipo ????

Debes dar mas datos para poder ayudarte


----------



## rafajbl (Jun 10, 2011)

El modelo es JBL 300
gracias


----------



## rafajbl (Jun 15, 2011)

perdon ,
el modelo es JBL on time


----------

